# leather



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Where can i but slingshot leather? not pre cut pouches but in like bulk. I prefer making my own bandset.


----------



## SDSlinger (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a locally owned craft store where i live. They sell leather and leather craft tools. Have anything like that where you live?


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

afraid not


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I get mine at BrettunsVillage.com They have it all! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shoe maker, custom leather shop, furniture samples are a few sources . Also send Performance catapults in the Vendors section a PM. He had some for sale a little while ago.

Hrawk on the forum here sells Kangaroo leather.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Second hand stores, second hand stores, second hand stores, thrift shops, thrift shops, thrift shops

Look for any of the following:

baseballs, soft balls, ball gloves, work gloves, leather purses, leather briefcases, leather coats and jackets, leather pants, leather skirts, welding aprons, boots

I have found and used all of these items in local second hand stores ... very cheap, easy to find

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

What thickness of leather works best for you?



Charles said:


> baseballs, soft balls, ball gloves, work gloves, leather purses, leather briefcases, leather coats and jackets, leather pants, leather skirts, welding aprons, boots


That's a fairly broad range of leather thickness. Do you have a preferred material/thickness for plinking with marbles or 'general' shooting? - John


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

jhinaz said:


> What thickness of leather works best for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as thin as you can get away with on a given bandset. so thin for light plinking bands, a lil thicker (only if needbe, experiment a lil bit) for heavy hunting doubles.

the lighter you can make your pouch, the more energy is transferred into your ammo + lighter pouches give less knuckleslap

also, i did not see my preferred leather source mentioned above: discarded leather furniture at the curbside. i have harvested many a square yard of free leather from thrown away couches. you could also check the landfill if the curbs arent feeling generous lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dogbone pouch works very well with even thin leather.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22152-testing-the-mini-dog-bone-puch-6cm-effective-x18mm/?hl=dog-bone

With thicker stuff you can just do the standard hole punch if your prefer. Thickness only matters if: 1) you are shooting for Speed Freaks (you want it very small and light), or 2) you are using bands with a strong pull and punching holes in the pouch for attachment (you want it thick, but flexible).

I do not worry about the thickness very much. I find leather belts are too thick. I like leather briefcases. Some old leather jackets are good ... but modern stuff is made with split hides, which are in general too thin if you are punching holes in the ends of the pouch. I find leather from couches and chairs is also too thin, being for the most part split hides.

Generally, stuff in thrift stores is so cheap you can afford to experiment a bit.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you Viper and Charles. - John


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great information. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

While on the topic of leather.....'light-weight' is a desirable feature, but is it also desirable for the leather to be *firm *or can it have some elasticity (stretchiness or 'give') similar to pigskin? - John


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

jhinaz said:


> While on the topic of leather.....'light-weight' is a desirable feature, but is it also desirable for the leather to be *firm *or can it have some elasticity (stretchiness or 'give') similar to pigskin? - John


a little stretch can help the pouch to form a nice pocket or dimple where the ammo sits, especially with prolonged use. too much stretch can be annoying. be aware the fibers in leather are arranged in a sumwhat parallel setting so that stretch and strength are highly 'directional'

i also like the 'dogbone' pouch design charles mentioned earlier. it works well with furniture leather and requires no holes to be punched, so also no hole punch, only a scalpel or exacto knife or scissors. reserve your rollcutter for bands n dont use it on leather. itl stay sharp for longer that way.


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation Viper. I've recently learned about dogbone pouches and am currently using it. - John


----------

